# What is included in category of art songs?



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

We all know about Schubert's Lieder, but what else can be considered art songs?
How about romances, ballads? Perhaps even some popular songs like "Eleanor Rigby" or "She's Leaving Home"?

Where is the border between classical and non-classical when it comes to art songs? Is "art song" synonymous with classical music song, or there are non classical art songs?

How would you categorize this:






(BTW it was composed for a movie) EDIT: no, I was wrong, actually the cover version was used in the movie, but the original is this, by a Greek singer and composer Nikos Gounaris:






What is your favorite type of art songs?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

This site has pretty good information on what constitutes art song:

https://courses.lumenlearning.com/music/chapter/art-song/


----------

